# Paph.stonei dry brown spots



## iwillard (Jan 5, 2014)

After photobucket failure,I went with Flickr so,here it goes!

My paph.stonei developed brown spots on the lower leaf,I treated with cinnamon/alcohol just in case. Is this normal? Please remember that I am so new to slipper orchids,I'm not even crawling stage yet and totally clueless what's norm and what is not.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11768004344/


----------



## iwillard (Jan 5, 2014)

*Paph.armeniacum*

Bought this beauty few months ago,it was in a 3" pot and was told to repot it ASAP to a large basket and I did. Since then,leaves grew a bit and one root is beginning to poke out but it started to get very light in the crown area.
Potting mixture is orchiata #5 medium size,charcoal,sponge rocks and small lime rocks hung in the shade of spanish moss and RO watered just enough to keep it barely moist for winter months. 
Am I beginning to murder this poor paph?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11768317016/


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2014)

they both look perfectly healthy to me...

on the stonei you can clip off the brown bottom leaves as after they die back from old age like that.


----------



## Stone (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with Justin. No big problem there.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2014)

The arm looks fine.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree. That is normal leaf dieback. I would be very cautious abour water-soaked light brown spots where the leaf looks translucent. That one can spread very fast, but so far, you're good to go..


----------



## iwillard (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you Justin,Mike,Eric and paphiboy for the input.

I know you all going to laugh and roll your eyes about what I'm about to tell you about how "inexperienced" I am on paphs and phrags, looking after my paph.sanderianum and babying it for many years it decided to put out a spike..well! I had no idea that was the beginning of a spike when I saw darkened crown on the plant..in a panic got in touch with Dean when he asked me to send him a picture right away. I think he is still laughing over this.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2014)

Live and learn.


----------



## Dido (Jan 6, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Live and learn.



thats true we all had something like that and still have it 

By the way with armeniacum the problem is often not what you see. 

Found out last week that a perfect looking one in annormal pot has loosed all roots. So I know now why it did not flower in the last 3 years, b ut it still looks fine. But not sure I can save it.... 

Moved it now in a new baske trial, will post later 

My wife like it :drool:


----------



## iwillard (Jan 6, 2014)

Dido,

I was warned about how hard it is to get into point of flowering,reading everything about it talks about must have room to grow,keeping the roots drier in winter months and growing it cool.
When I took out of it's 3" pot with 4 growths,roots looked good and plump but dark brown,since then they turned much lighter with pink tips along with growth spurs on all 4 seedlings,in few days the crowns started to get almost white. 
Not enough nutrition?

It is funny that the plant can look good without roots.


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh well thats the miracle with armeniacum


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 7, 2014)

Your stonei looks healthy to me. Give it gentle air movement and grow it warm!

It will get huge after it flowers and clumps easily.

Do you know the parentage of your stonei?


----------



## iwillard (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for your input,Paphman.

Parentage is "Melancholy x Penan Pride" and it's in the greenhouse where night temps are kept at 60F and fans are on 24/7 but humidity is not kept high at all times,I turn on hydrofogger in the morning and in the evening so everything will dry out by late night. 
It is such a great relief to know it is not some fungal or bacterial malady causing the brown spots.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 8, 2014)

iwillard said:


> Thank you for your input,Paphman.
> 
> Parentage is "Melancholy x Penan Pride" and it's in the greenhouse where night temps are kept at 60F and fans are on 24/7 but humidity is not kept high at all times,I turn on hydrofogger in the morning and in the evening so everything will dry out by late night.
> It is such a great relief to know it is not some fungal or bacterial malady causing the brown spots.



Looks like a good cross from Orchid Zone. 

I grow mine with a minimum of 70F year round and with bright light. 

Since it is a seedling, grow it in lower light until it gets to be about 12 inches and then give it stronger light. My stonei plant bloomed in under 4 years from an 8 inch leafspan seedling. Since then my plant has so many new growths.


----------

